# sedan suspension question



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

How to I increase traction on the rear? the rear wants to slide out... thank you!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

MANY different ways to make the rear end stick.
Sway bar in the front.
Soft springs in the rear
Different oil or pistons in the shocks
Increase or decrease camber.
Make sure you have a wing on the body.
These are just basics... 
Look in your instruction manual or on the company web site for set up tips also.

You didn't say what vehicle it was.
If you give a description of you vehicle.. chassis, body, what set up you currently have as far as shock oils, springs, tires and inserts and where your suspension mounting points currently are, that would help and maybe a fast guy with that car will chime in.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

sounds like you got it set to hard. there is no give. i say change oil or springs frist. make shear you have you body on it will slide around of you dont


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a sportwerks recoil, completely stock... I'm used to setting up trucks, so I'm new to the whole sedan thing... is it basically the same? I don't have a wing on it... that would probably help. Should I decrease camber on the rear or increase it? It's easy to tell the contact patch of a tire on a truck when your turning, but you can't even see a difference on a car. thanks for the help!


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

i would put on there first to see if its helps and you wont to increase i do belive. never missed witht he camber just the springs and shock oil.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

slinky_slash said:


> It's a sportwerks recoil, completely stock... I'm used to setting up trucks, so I'm new to the whole sedan thing... is it basically the same? I don't have a wing on it... that would probably help. Should I decrease camber on the rear or increase it? It's easy to tell the contact patch of a tire on a truck when your turning, but you can't even see a difference on a car. thanks for the help!


A spoiler will definitely help.
Start with 1 1/2 degress of neg camber.
All of the same priciples apply with a sedan as they do with a truck. 
Just looked online and there are some chassis tuning tips in you instruction manual.

The stock tires dont help either. Find out what the best slick is for the vehicle. 
Are you racing or just running for fun? If racing , what surface? Carpet? Asphalt?


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

I have my own carpet track and run at a local carpet oval for fun... they don't have a 1/14th scale class. I printed off instructions for it... thank you!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

slinky_slash said:


> I have my own carpet track and run at a local carpet oval for fun... they don't have a 1/14th scale class. I printed off instructions for it... thank you!


What kind of Carpet do you have? 
Is it Ozite? If so that is so cool!!! 
BUT if it is not.. the handling characteristics for each type of carpet will be different.


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought the low-pro carpet that menards uses on their shelves and carpeted 1/2 my barn (on concrete). It makes a perfect oval for 1/10th scale stuff, a good road course for my 1/18th stuff, and a good L course for my recoil. I got the carpet for $150


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

What you will find is that your carpet at home and the carpet at a track are very different and you will have to experiment with different set ups to get the car to handle depending on the surface you are running on. What you have at home has quite a bite less grip than Ozite that you would find at a race track. 
Trying different tire compounds will help. Also traction compound. There are so many more aspect of it you can look into.
Foams vs rubber tires, Different inserts. Different shock springs, pistons, oils. Different sway bars. and of course suspension geometry.
Hope this helps.
Have fun and drive smooth.
Dan


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

If it's like a truck, then I can do it... thank you


----------

